# Wooden stompbox. . .any feedback?



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I came across this site while searching for a wooden stompbox. The equivalent to this I found distributed in North America is about double the price and doesn't do as many things. If anyone has used this stompbox or something similar any info would be appreciated.

My biggest concern with buying this is that it's from Australia and I won't have a chance to try it out beforehand which is always a little unnerving.

http://www.bme.com.au/stompbox.htm (this site has the one that peaked my interest the most)

Cheers,
OSBM
sdsre


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's not really a whole lot to them. A hunk of wood, a piezo transducer, and some supporting electronics. If someone is willing to provide it more cheaply, then you shouldn't have any reservations about it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I made one years ago with one of those bottle cap soundboard transducers (Molson's, I think) and an old soprano ukulele body. Sent the signal into a Digitech multi-effects unit with a wah. Pretty sweet noise.

Should make another one with decent parts.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

really? I mean really.
kksjur


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i use one i made for under $5-
i dont have a pic of the finished board, but i took a dollar store metal dish, put an output jack in it, and siliconed a piezo element onto its inside. the piezo came from a radio shack piezo buzzer- the source by circuit city has them for a few dollars each-



















i then screwed the dish upside down onto a chunk of wood about an inch thick, and 10" by 14" in size.
i can stomp on the wood in different areas, or on the metal dish itself, so i get a few different sounding stomps.

because the piezo is sealed in the metal dish, theres no feedback at any volume, and i can just run a patch cord to my mixer.

previous to this i used that same chunk of wood, propped up on an angle, with a cheap mic underneath. worked just fine, but the mic was picking up the rest of the room sounds as well- going with the piezo gives way more seperation and control.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

took a couple pics, figured i might as well show the thing lol-


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice work!!!


----------

